# 2/11/10 Webinar (web seminar)- Harness, Bits & More



## RhineStone (Feb 4, 2010)

American Driving Society has been offering web-based seminars called webinars which you can view and listen to in your own home with a high-speed connection. So far, this is free, as the instructors have been donating their time and talents.

The February 11 Webinar starts at 7:00 p.m. CST and is called *Harness, Bits & More*, led by Jeff Morse, Professional Horseman, driving trainer, and ADS Pleasure Driving Committee chair.

I have seen this presentation at the Midwest Horse Fair, and it is great! The information is *applicable to any driving*, as it focuses on fit of harnesses and bits, and how they work, as well as other info. It will be beneficial information for both beginner and experienced drivers. Jeff is easy to listen to, and there are *opportunities to ask questions* of Jeff through typing to the ADS staff. The most common/pertinent questions will asked of Jeff to be answered "on air". (If they run out of time, the FAQ are posted on the ADS website later.)

Webinar information is available at the American Driving Society website, on the Webinar sidebar. Past webinars are also available for viewing there.

I HIGHLY encourage everyone to partake. Where else are you going to get this level of instruction for FREE, with no obligation for anything! This is just a service that ADS is offering to the world! (And there have been people watching from all over the world!)

(I am having a Webinar Party at my house for this one....a little food, drink, and education with my closest (geographically) driving friends on a Thursday night. We have figured out how to play the webinar through our HDTV!)


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder - I just signed up. And lucky me, I am signed up with Jeff for a "real" driving clinic next month!! Can't wait for that.


----------



## PromiseAcres (Feb 4, 2010)

where can you sign up?

Thx

DAnielle


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/webinars.asp


----------



## Cindy (Feb 4, 2010)

I've signed up too ....sounded like a great one! Good to have your feedback on previous learning experiences!

Cindy


----------



## Mominis (Feb 4, 2010)

RATS! I'll be at work when that happens. I guess I'll have to miss it. I don't know enough about computers to know if it is something that one can record or how that all works. Do you think they will record it and have it available for viewing later online? I'd just love to see it.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 4, 2010)

They have been recording and the previous ones are available on the same webpage.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 5, 2010)

Ooooh! Thank you!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 5, 2010)

Geez, there are some days I would KILL to have high speed! I would say - live in Wisconsin and be able to join the party BUT that is too far north and too cold for me!




I'm happy here where I have been able to drive outdoors all year so far.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya, whatever!



We're in SOUTHERN Wisconsin! It's not NEARLY as cold as Northern Wisconsin. There is usually at LEAST a whole 5 degrees difference!





We could drive outside....if it wasn't for the ice and snow and ice...and snow.

You just have to find someone in your area that has high-speed and crash their party! Anyone near Lori with high speed?


----------



## My2Minis (Feb 12, 2010)

No party, but I watched webinar. It was great. Thanks for the link!


----------

